# Looking for ALL OVER Screen Printing



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking for some one to do all over printing don't want Sublimation looking for anyone know of a company that does this?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There is quite a few companies when you type it on google. 

I can see the advantages of not using sublimation. You get to use cotton shirts and can print on dark shirts.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

Spreading ink
Sharprint
Sunburst screen printing


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ben have you had any experience with those companies ?


----------



## puw (Apr 12, 2015)

I know little of screen printing but by going this way won't you reduce the colours available to you? Is the only reason for doing this to have 100% cotton. I'm interested to know please.


----------

